# The Amazing Spider-Man Ends Today



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 27, 2012)

_bai guyz_​​After a fifty year run, Marvel's _The Amazing Spider-Man_ ends today with issue #700.​​Being that it's comics, this sounds absolutely pants-on-head retarded (and it is), but here's the ending summarized by The Escapist.​​

Spoiler



Issue 700 culminates the story arc that began a hundred issues ago, when it was discovered that longtime spider-man foe Doctor Octopus had a terminal illness. A hundred issues later, Doctor Octopus has stolen Peter Parker's body, leaving Peter in Doc Ock's dying husk, and Doc Ock/Spider-Man defeats Peter in his own body.


​The new series, _The Superior Spider-Man_, begins as part of the Marvel NOW! initiative, picking up where _The Amazing Spider-Man_ left off. Yes, with that whole plot twist and all.​​ Source​


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Dec 27, 2012)

The amount of butthurt on /co/ the last couple weeks has been entirely hilarious. It wasn't even a bad story, it's just a bunch of whiny manchildren throwing hissy-fits. Apparently Dan Slott (the writer) has even been getting death threats over this.

Overall, I like the idea and where this is going. There's some definite potential if Marvel doesn't backtrack too quickly after all the backlash, but given how it's still canon that Peter sold his marriage and unborn child to hell I doubt they'll pull the plug on this too prematurely.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not a Spiderman fan and I don't really read comic books but this ending does sound pretty goddamn stupid, even by comic book standards.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 27, 2012)

If they were trying to top One More Day (where Peter Parker sells his marriage to what is essentially the devil, because that is something you can do now), congratulations. Marvel, you've succeeded with flying colors - shitstain brown and wallbanger red.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 27, 2012)

*WHAT. DaFuQ. dID i JuST...READ*. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Rydian (Dec 28, 2012)

Well at least it's not like the 70's where every 10 issues some superhero would swap bodies with a monkey.

http://superdickery.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=31&Itemid=47


----------



## MushGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> The amount of butthurt on /co/ the last couple weeks has been entirely hilarious. It wasn't even a bad story, it's just a bunch of whiny manchildren throwing hissy-fits. Apparently Dan Slott (the writer) has even been getting death threats over this.
> 
> Overall, I like the idea and where this is going. There's some definite potential if Marvel doesn't backtrack too quickly after all the backlash, but given how it's still canon that Peter sold his marriage and unborn child to hell I doubt they'll pull the plug on this too prematurely.


Watch your words, or you're gonna get it, too.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 28, 2012)

And lo, in basements across the world, people with less social skills than Sheldon Cooper did cry and pray to a God they vehemently believe has the face of Stan Lee that this is all just one huge joke.


----------



## MushGuy (Dec 28, 2012)

^ Implying that every house has a basement. This has gotten old, you know.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 28, 2012)

MushGuy said:


> ^ Implying that every house has a basement. This has gotten old, you know.



I don't recall implying that every house has a basement. I was merely making a satirical reference to the notion that comic fans live in basements. Which part of that was so difficult to follow, exactly? Gotta work out the kinks in my material, right?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 28, 2012)

Ultimate Spiderman TV Series Rocks!
Where's Bortzy?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Ultimate Spiderman TV Series Rocks!
> Where's Bortzy?


 
Is it that really shitty one?

I remember I was at a friend's house (Gahars can back me up on this) and it came on the TV late at night. I just sat their cringing at the horribleness of the show.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 28, 2012)

WTF, the show is great!
Watch episodes 1-13 and just see what I mean


----------



## Depravo (Dec 28, 2012)

Right, that's my collection up to date. Now to start reading them...

I think I'm at issue 14 or something.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> WTF, the show is great!
> Watch episodes 1-13 and just see what I mean


 
I Wikipedia'd it and yeah it's the shitty one.

Like it's funny if you're seven and mentally ill. Literally one of the "jokes" in the show was Spiderman just randomly going "IF ONLY I HAD A JETPACK" then it cuts to some fantasy of his a la Scrubs of him riding a jetpack going "WOOHOO" for a split second before cutting back.

Because writing good jokes is hard.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 28, 2012)

That was so funny ^^
I have the dvd, volume 1 so yeah.
It's awesome.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> That was so funny ^^
> I have the dvd, volume 1 so yeah.
> It's awesome.


 





I'm guessing you liked the Zookeeper as well.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 28, 2012)

Umm no.
-.-
If you just watched one episode one episode or just a part of one, watch some.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> Umm no.
> -.-
> If you just watched one episode one episode or just a part of one, watch some.


 
I watched one episode and I already got the sense of humor.

If I wanted to watch a good cartoon I'd watch Avatar or Adventure Time.

It was almost as bad as Garfield.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 28, 2012)

Eww garfield...
Try episode 2


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 28, 2012)

When Gahars gets back from vacation he'll back me up on this. The amount of cringe and disbelief in the room at the moment that show came on was intolerable.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't wait :/


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 2, 2013)

Spoiler



The ending to Amazing Spider-Man was pretty ridiculous if you ask me. About 50 years of history got shat on because Doc Oc managed to become Peter Parker.


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 2, 2013)

Retarded storylines like this and constant backtracking/retconning are the reason why I dont read comics. Too damn confusing

Character dies a sad gruesome death, magically reappears chapters later. The only characters that seem to die permanently are the ones that were getting too powerful to write a logical plot around.


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2013)

dgwillia said:


> The only characters that seem to die permanently are the ones that were getting too powerful to write a logical plot around.


And uncle Ben. And Batman's parents.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2013)

I see I was summoned.

And yeah, that cartoon was just painful. I don't know why - it has Brian Michael Bendis and Paul Dini attached to it, for Pete (Parker)'s sake. It's not like I was just biased against the show, either; I'm not the Spider-Man fan I was when I was little, sure, but I still have a good deal of fondness for the franchise.

The show was just trying way too hard to be "wacky" (and the cutaways ripped straight from Family Guy certainly didn't help), the characters were either annoying and obnoxious or flat and unmemorable. Spider-Man, rather than being a relatable, likable hero, is reduced to "typical whiny, self-centered teenage character #31." (Here's a tip, writers - there is a difference between making quips and being a ponce)

Do you want a good Spider-Man cartoon? Then watch the Spectacular Spider-Man. Greg Weisman put together a damn fine show... before it got screwed over and replaced with this drivel.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I see I was summoned.
> 
> And yeah, that cartoon was just painful. I don't know why - it has Brian Michael Bendis and Paul Dini attached to it, for Pete (Parker)'s sake. It's not like I was just biased against the show, either; I'm not the Spider-Man fan I was when I was little, sure, but I still have a good deal of fondness for the franchise.
> 
> ...


 
Gahars does it well. (F*** you queen mary! )
But I don't know, I love that show


----------

